# CIA : From a graduate's perspective



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

I am very much interested in hearing from any graduates of the Culinary Institute of America. As a prospective student I think there is much that can be learned from someone who has been there and can contribute to those who do not know. I have learned everything I can from the website and books. Any advice or insight would greatly help me as well as others seeking the same.
Grazie Mille!!!


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Thank you for your response. It is the only one I have received....thanks. I would love to find out what you didn't like as well as the positive. 
Greatly appreciated!!


----------

